
Clarify Me, Please, God of the Galaxies - lermontov
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2018/05/clarify-me-please-god-of-the-galaxies
======
todd8
Hmm... an account of a female Roman Catholic poet that should be better known.
I personally don't understand this being on the front page of HN, but the
diverse interests of HN readers is always surprising and makes this such an
educational place. I doubt that Poetry Circle[1] has discussions on whether or
not goroutines are a suitable mechanism for writing concurrent programs.

[1] [https://poetrycircle.com/forum/](https://poetrycircle.com/forum/)

------
kwoff
Not sure why, but

    
    
      I was the one who waited in the garden
      Doubting the morning and the early light.
      I watched the mist lift off its own soft burden,
      Permitting not believing my own sight.
    

reminded me (I guess it's kinda iambic pentameter) of this in the 1st act of
Hamlet:

    
    
      But look, the morn, in russet mantle clad,
      Walks o'er the dew of yon high eastward hill.
    

russet:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russet_(cloth)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russet_\(cloth\))

mantle:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantle_(clothing)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantle_\(clothing\))

------
airstrike
I love how this is dated May 2018. Are we rounding months now?

~~~
gort
Magazines have traditionally had this thing where the new issue is dated as
next month; maybe it's related to that.

[https://ask.metafilter.com/127200/How-do-magazine-
publicatio...](https://ask.metafilter.com/127200/How-do-magazine-publication-
dates-work)

~~~
airstrike
Fair point, yet here I was, thinking I was reading a website...

